# My Diy Slingshot



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

made from scrap. its only available materials in my location.

-scrap round bar welded on scrap tube
-cut slings bushing
-scrap welding gloves


DSCF5338 by rom69erz, on Flickr


DSCF5342 by rom69erz, on Flickr


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... Good job







.








I need to drink few eggs to pull that


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

you can easily pull that thing i bet you


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice scrounge there buddy! Looks tough as nails and you won't ever have to worry about forks breaking or getting damaged.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks rock solid with a nice functional shape


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

but its kinda heavy. i will for a better replacement. twig from tree branch is my option


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I love improvised slingshots, and that is one of the best!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks charles. all are made of scrap


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

If your bands break just throw the fork at your target - it will definitely do some damage. Nice work!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

hey rom69erz very cool your "scrap-shooter" !
what a rubber do you use ??
greets...........!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That thing looks MEAN!!!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

That is fantastic! Great use of existing material. I wish I had a welder


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Love it. One of my favorite things to say applies here....."dude, it looks all Mad Max and $#!%!"


----------

